# طلب رنامج Automation Studio 5.7



## عزيز العراقي (17 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن احد يساعدني بالحصول على رابط تحميل البرنامج Automation Studio 5.7 مع جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الياس عبد النور (17 أبريل 2012)

اضم صوتي اليك 
وارجو ممن لديه البرنامج او روابط عنه ان يساعدنا به


----------



## wissamilano (27 نوفمبر 2012)

أأكد على طلب الاخوان لتعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------

